

Why B2D marketing gets it wrong - mprev
http://blog.devrel.net/opinion/why-b2d-marketing-gets-it-wrong/

======
MichaelCrawford
Microport used to advertise that its SystemV port supported Berkeley Job
Control. I got a lot of complaints about that while working tech support.

"No, we don't support job control. I don't know that we ever plan to."

"Look at your own magazine ad," a user finally pointed out.

I showed a copy of our ad in a trade rag to our marketing guy. "We don't
support that."

"Oh, ok," he replied, then used an exacto knife to remove it from his master
copy of the ad layout.

